# Hatching/Incubation Help



## casportpony

A thread for people to ask questions about hatching and incubation.


----------



## casportpony

> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like some advice please.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time incubating duck eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm incubating Indian runner eggs and last night one of the ducklings in the egg piped the internal membrane and was chirping and moving around in the egg. This started at roughly 8.30pm and carried on until I went to bed at 10pm. However, today, there has been no movement and no chirping what so ever. Is this long period of silence normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be very much appreciated .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## casportpony

Unanswered from BYC:
"
Hi everyone.



I'd like some advice please.



This is my first time incubating duck eggs.



I'm incubating Indian runner eggs and last night one of the ducklings in the egg piped the internal membrane and was chirping and moving around in the egg. This started at roughly 8.30pm and carried on until I went to bed at 10pm. However, today, there has been no movement and no chirping what so ever. Is this long period of silence normal?



Any advice would be very much appreciated .



Thank you"


----------



## casportpony

Unanswered post from BYC:

*"Hi everyone.*

*I'd like some advice please.*

*This is my first time incubating duck eggs.*

*I'm incubating Indian runner eggs and last night one of the ducklings in the egg piped the internal membrane and was chirping and moving around in the egg. This started at roughly 8.30pm and carried on until I went to bed at 10pm. However, today, there has been no movement and no chirping what so ever. Is this long period of silence normal?*

*Any advice would be very much appreciated .*

*Thank you"*


----------



## MikeLM

casportpony said:


> Unanswered from BYC:
> "
> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like some advice please.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time incubating duck eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm incubating Indian runner eggs and last night one of the ducklings in the egg piped the internal membrane and was chirping and moving around in the egg. This started at roughly 8.30pm and carried on until I went to bed at 10pm. However, today, there has been no movement and no chirping what so ever. Is this long period of silence normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be very much appreciated .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you"


Yes, this sounds normal too me. There will be time between internal and external pip, then time between external pip and zip. Good luck!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

MikeLM said:


> Yes, this sounds normal too me. There will be time between internal and external pip, then time between external pip and zip. Good luck!



what he said, ducks take FOREVER to hatch, internal to external can be 12-24 hours, external to zip can be 24-40 hours


----------



## Duckling and Spider

casportpony said:


> Unanswered from BYC:
> "
> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like some advice please.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time incubating duck eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm incubating Indian runner eggs and last night one of the ducklings in the egg piped the internal membrane and was chirping and moving around in the egg. This started at roughly 8.30pm and carried on until I went to bed at 10pm. However, today, there has been no movement and no chirping what so ever. Is this long period of silence normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be very much appreciated .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you"


Ducks are notorious for taking days to hatch! 48 hours is fairly common, and some go over even that!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Kathy should we do one that has emergency in the title??
or edit this one?


----------



## newchickmama91

thank god ive finally got on here just realised BYC has gone!! Missed everyone


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> Kathy should we do one that has emergency in the title??
> or edit this one?


I can change the title when I can get on the computer.


----------



## newchickmama91

I have a question. My runner eggs haven't completely filled out yet and they are on day 25. Can I leave them in there a little longer before they go in the hatcher? Or will the egg turner make it hard for them to get in position for hatch?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

newchickmama91 said:


> I have a question. My runner eggs haven't completely filled out yet and they are on day 25. Can I leave them in there a little longer before they go in the hatcher? Or will the egg turner make it hard for them to get in position for hatch?


For safety's sake, move them. 
The movement of the turner is dangerous if they suddenly hatch (Ha! A duckling hatching suddenly!  ). Even off, the duckling can get stuck. 
As for positioning, it's not a major concern. Some people actually prefer it. I am not in that party myself.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

For anyone needing to know...


----------



## newchickmama91

Duckling and Spider said:


> For safety's sake, move them.
> The movement of the turner is dangerous if they suddenly hatch (Ha! A duckling hatching suddenly!  ). Even off, the duckling can get stuck.
> As for positioning, it's not a major concern. Some people actually prefer it. I am not in that party myself.


Thankyou I'll move them today at some point!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

DwayneNLiz said:


> what he said, ducks take FOREVER to hatch, internal to external can be 12-24 hours, external to zip can be 24-40 hours



Wow-- it's like the slow-poke chicks that we wait on, to see if we need to assist! Wish I had a pond, would love to hatch ducks!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

You don't actually "need" a pond. A baby pool is great, but not needed either.
What the ducks need now
Is love, sweet love!

 Not that I'm trying to tempt you or anything!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

AngieNPeeps said:


> Wow-- it's like the slow-poke chicks that we wait on, to see if we need to assist! Wish I had a pond, would love to hatch ducks!


Sounds like mine. I'm afraid I might have ducks instead of Danvers


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## AngieNPeeps

Duckling and Spider said:


> You don't actually "need" a pond. A baby pool is great, but not needed either.
> What the ducks need now
> Is love, sweet love!
> 
> Not that I'm trying to tempt you or anything!



 Love the way you think! Besides, we NEED duck- hatching experience!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Poka_Doodle said:


> Sounds like mine. I'm afraid I might have ducks instead of Danvers


----------



## Duckling and Spider

AngieNPeeps said:


> Love the way you think! Besides, we NEED duck- hatching experience!


Yes you do! You should get right on it!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Duckling and Spider said:


> Yes you do! You should get right on it!



Ahhh true friends support your addiction, eh?


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Just being neighborly!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

I have a question: I was trying to figure out at what point is the albumen expected to be absorbed? I found an article on-line but it was a little confusing and written long ago. It sounded like in chickens day 11, but it would increase day 12, then perhaps decrease by day 14. (With my eggs I usually weigh them and aim for 12% loss, knowing they will lose more in lockdown).

I have seen different things written and I'm confused about sticky chicks. I have seen it written that it was related to the humidity being too high during the initial 1-18 days. I understood this, as not enough moisture was pulled. I've heard that it could be too high humidity during lockdown.

Recently, I had my first sticky chicks. But only those few stuck eggs were sticky and they didn't seem to start off that way, just being stuck in the shell for a couple days before I assisted.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

AngieNPeeps said:


>


Actually with induced hatching the two we were waiting on hatched, but I'm not optimistic about one.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

@Sally Sunshine @Turtle Rock Farm @DwayneNLiz  Will one of you please add the appropriate links for her?


----------



## Miss Lydia

newchickmama91 said:


> thank god ive finally got on here just realised BYC has gone!! Missed everyone



It's kinda like being lost in the wilderness isn't it? lol


----------



## Sally Sunshine

The albumen is absorbed throughout the entire incubation period actually!  Here is a copy paste from BYC I added a few years ago, see if it helps you understand the process..... 


HUMIDITY

*The Air Bubble in the Egg*


*DRY HATCH incubation DOES NOT Necessarily MEAN RUN DRY!* You already have humidity in your bator room!
It is not only the final size of the air cell that matters, but also the time it takes to form. In the first ten days of incubation, the embryo is small and floats in the amniotic fluid. Weight loss during this phase is mainly the effect of water evaporating from albumen and internal liquids. After this stage, changes occur quickly: the growing embryo gradually fills the egg, excepting the air cell. Low RH set points at days 14-18 of incubation increase evaporation from the allantois – and once the allantois is emptied of fluid, moisture will be drawn from the embryo, causing its dehydration. 
The average chicken egg has thousands of pores running through the shell allowing the embryo to exchange oxygen, carbon dioxide. and water. Soon after an egg is laid, a small air bubble or “air cell” forms in the large end of the egg from this water loss.  Humidity levels in the incubator determine moisture evaporation during the 21 days of incubation and hatching. The air cell is crucial for the chick to break out of the egg shell at the end of the incubation period. The chick can drown if the air cell is too small or the chick may be retarded in growth if the air cell is too large. This is why maintaining the proper humidity is crucial. Slightly lower humidity levels are more likely to be less disastrous than slightly higher humidity levels. There are quite a few opinions on Humidity, but it is no set number.







Humidity is NOT A SET NUMBER, you need it YES!

However, you use it as a tool to "adjust" egg weight loss during incubation. We candle on days 7,10,14,18 To WATCH WEIGHT LOSS IN EVERY EGG! * An EGG MUST* lose approximately 13-14% of its weight during the incubation process. THIS IS YOUR GOAL!! You can monitor this by marking Air cells and also by weighing. Please refer to CANDLING section of this Article for more Air Cell info.











Size of air cell on day 7, 14, and 18 of incubation





*WHY to MEASURE WEIGHT LOSS IN EGGS, *
*MEASURING PROCEDURES (HOW TO),  HOW TO CALCULATE, and HOW to interpret RESULTS *

http://www.aviagen.com/assets/Tech_Center/BB_Resources_Tools/AA_How_Tos/AAHowto1WaterLossEN13.pdf



I choose the easier method, keeping a close eye on air cell growth during incubation. You begin by ONLY adding a small amount of water and keep Humidity between 20%-30% and adjusting as you weigh or candle depending on moisture loss. *IN SOME AREAS OF THE COUNTRY YOU MAY NOT NEED TO ADD ANY WATER! USE IT AS A TOOL FOR THE CORRECT WEIGHT LOSS IN THE EGG! *So if your air cells look too large at each candle period you must add some humidity, too small air cell lower it, and if your weighing you adjust as needed. UNTIL DAY 18 LOCKDOWN,

then stop turning and raise humidity to 65-70%



UNDERSTANDING HUMIDITY 



Views of Day 18 Candle.....






MORE INFO HERE Hatching Eggs 101







INFO for my NOTES:





If the humidity is too low and the chick risks dehydration, it can swallow amniotic fluid and any remaining albumin to compensate for excessive moisture loss. However, persistent or excessive low humidity in late incubation can lead to dehydration and kidney failure due to decreased perfusion of the kidneys with blood. Low humidity in the first third of incubation interferes with the mobilization of calcium from the egg shell to form the growing chick’s skeleton and can lead to a stunted embryo. On the other hand, increased humidity levels during incubation mean that insufficient moisture is lost from the egg.



Various techniques have been described to control weight loss such as sanding eggs (to decrease thickness and increase weight loss), creating holes (that can then be closed again with tape), and covering a small part of the shell with paraffin. A technique is described where dehydrated eggs are placed in zip-lock bags with cotton balls dipped in sterile water. When large numbers of eggs are involved, running two or three incubators at different humilities to accommodate normal, dehydrated and wet eggs becomes essential to maximize hatchability.

http://www.melbournebirdvet.com/eggs.aspx



_. Genetic problems_
This seems to be much less of a problem in aviculture than in domestic species such as poultry. Lethal genes can be carried recessively. Recessive (and often harmful) genes are much more likely to be exposed through inbreeding.


----------



## Sally Sunshine

*CHICKS Wet? Sticky? Stuck?     * I wrote this when discussing some things about call ducks this mornin... sharing here.





There are two types of sticky chicks



_*Sticky embryos*, *BIG Wet, or Mushy Chicks* (embryos may be smeared with egg contents / yolk residual present) (yellow jelly/jello or other fluids) HOWEVER, a green and gray tinted fluid can be caused from osteomylitis or meconium) _

_causes: any/all combination of the following:_

     high average incubation humidity

     low incubation temperature

     lack of sufficient ventilation

     too many drafts of outside air in the hatcher

         BREED ISSUES:   Always avoid cross breeding in breeds that carry lethal genes.

_are we aware of Lethal genes for this breed of duck Rav?_















Quote:
THIS is from a mess from a JUMBO Project egg hatch,, obviously IT DID NOT have correct weight loss, NOT ENOUGH!



Had to wash the big wet chick with soap and water under the warm sink water, careful not to get water in nostrils, used a damp qtip on its head and beak, oh and it made a goopy mess all over the other eggs in his basket but I put it back in the bator and is doing GREAT!



 if you can incubate different size eggs separately DO IT!!  I could not spare a few eggs for the sake of all the normal sized eggs.




























 

*Embryos sticking or adhering to shell*

_causes: in any/all combination of the following:_

     Low incubation humidity (especially during hatching)

     Excessive ventilation~ reduce rate but maintain minimum air exchange to prevent suffocation of embryos.




To confuse you a bit more, the amount of water that a chick has in its own tissues (not the albumen) has been shown to increase during incubation under perfect conditions; _*however,*_ rate of egg water loss is found to have no effect on embryonic water, how could this be if we get big wet chicks from high humidity? Makes you think outside the box, perhaps it is in fact LOW TEMPS not the hearsay on humidity? Although AGAIN combination is usually the factor. 


_*TEMPERATURE:*_  Incubation temperature is one the most critical factors during embryo development, AGAIN studies have shown the optimum temperature is more 99.9.  NOT FORGETTING that also its optimal to drop in temps during hatch, as I suggest in my article Hatching Eggs 101 in the lower day 18 section.  So it may be worth a shot for you, and I am not clear on your temps or calibration, Hammond found that a bit higher incubation temps increase chick initial body weight believe it or not, at the higher temp 99.9 the higher the rate of egg water loss in the first 16 days of incubation. What I have found is when I incubate at a slightly elevated temp  100.5 *calibrated* I have much cleaner hatches. They found that its the opposite with low temps, body weight of chicks were less. Then you get into the additional factors of adding low high temps with humidity and ventilation....  Best we can do is work these areas to achieve absolute and relative weights. IN KNOWING THAT and then factor in that EACH EGG & breeds are different in age, air cell size, genetics etc.



I run at 100.5 calibrated spot on temps, rotating eggs n the bator often.






*Researchers have found that lowering temperatures will prolong incubation,*

*HOWEVER it is favorable to do so at the end of incubation.  *

*Day 19 & 20 Temp Min 98.0 Max 98.5*

*Day 21 Temp Min 97 Max 98.0*

*for more information please refer here: 
PAGE 42*

http://www.hubbardbreeders.com/media/incubation_guide_english__030374800_0945_07012015.pdf



















*This is what am EGG from a good chick hatch looks like! your goal* post #14673





 



 



 




*Empty shells -*

*a valuable source of information click HERE*





_*The Cuticle removal*_ in hatching eggs as a means to reduce weight loss: Has actually been found to increase embryo weight during incubation and has direct relationship between rate of egg water loss, embryonic metabolism, and growth during incubation. But that warning of contamination is there if you dont follow cleaning procedures correctly. Chlorine treated eggs were not altered either. So with all that it is found that cuticle removal can be an effective method for increasing growth and egg weight loss.


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Thank you, Sally!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine

thumbs


----------



## newchickmama91

Miss Lydia said:


> It's kinda like being lost in the wilderness isn't it? lol


Yes I have no idea what I'm doing  I miss byc!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Duckling and Spider said:


> @Sally Sunshine @Turtle Rock Farm @DwayneNLiz  Will one of you please add the appropriate links for her?


Sorry not sure which


----------



## newchickmama91

My runners had internally pipped 2 days ago now so I decided to make a safety hole no bigger than the tip of a pen. Will make me feel at ease knowing it can breath. Seems pretty active from what I can see the veins are hair thin so shouldn't be to long now. There's a couple like this but this one has internally pipped the longest! I'll check up on it later


----------



## Miss Lydia

Runners are so cool I have 6 of them and they are my clowns I love them to pieces.  Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## crsch1888

Hi guys So I have a set of eggs that has been hatching since yesterday evening, I'm on day 20, I have silky, cream legbar & Orpington. I've had 2 of my silkies to hatch & a few of the other breeds. My concern is with my other silky eggs, when I candled them I didn't see any movement or anything, they are full, I mean you can tell there is a chick in there, is there anything I can do or is it too late for them? TIA


----------



## Miss Lydia

If your only on day 20 I'd say give them more time. I had  Chocolate Orpingtons hatch last week on day 21 like clock work and the last 2 are just hatching today talk about nail biting.  All these eggs are under 3 different hens.[all started at the same time] So patience is the key.

It takes sometime to see the chick moving in full eggs too have to candled and watched the egg in all directions. Hows the air cell look?

@WVduckchick


----------



## crsch1888

Miss Lydia said:


> If your only on day 20 I'd say give them more time. I had  Chocolate Orpingtons hatch last week on day 21 like clock work and the last 2 are just hatching today talk about nail biting.  All these eggs are under 3 different hens.[all started at the same time] So patience is the key.
> 
> It takes sometime to see the chick moving in full eggs too have to candled and watched the egg in all directions. Hows the air cell look?
> 
> @WVduckchick


The air cells look pretty good, these are shipped eggs also. I had to help one yesterday it had pipped on the side & I gave it a small hole to breathe & let it be for over 24 hrs, it was early, but I ended up having to help it quite a bit, but it's out & good now. I have a cream legbar that has done the same thing, I'm giving it more time cuz it just pipped during the night.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Mine were shipped eggs too, Bless their hearts amazing we get any thing out of the eggs after the wild ride they must go through.  

Good for you helping and getting them safely here. I had one pip on the side and it didn't make it.


----------



## crsch1888

I have araucana eggs that I'll be trying after I get done with this hatch & their my own eggs so hopefully I've have a better hatch rate. I was really wanting some frizzles but not sure I'm going to end up with any out of this batch.


----------



## crsch1888

Miss Lydia said:


> Mine were shipped eggs too, Bless their hearts amazing we get any thing out of the eggs after the wild ride they must go through.
> 
> Good for you helping and getting them safely here. I had one pip on the side and it didn't make it.


Yea, the one that pipped last night on the side I'm not sure about, I started to take a tiny bit of shell away for it but I saw that blood was showing so I stopped. I do have not that hatched that keeps flopping over on its back, it just came out a few minutes ago, do you know what causes that?


----------



## newchickmama91

Yeah I have two other runner ducklings in the room their in I think hearing them is egging the others to hatch! I'm hoping it'll start zipping tomorrow as it's been internally pipped for 2 days but you know what ducks are like they tend to take their time


----------



## Miss Lydia

I have one frizzle she is Cochin bantam and 9 yrs old  she is a spit fire but never got another one from any of her eggs. I'd like a few more too.

Hoping you get a nice surprise with a few frizzles.


----------



## newchickmama91

crsch1888 said:


> Yea, the one that pipped last night on the side I'm not sure about, I started to take a tiny bit of shell away for it but I saw that blood was showing so I stopped. I do have not that hatched that keeps flopping over on its back, it just came out a few minutes ago, do you know what causes that?


They seem to do that it takes them a while to get up on their feet.


----------



## Miss Lydia

crsch1888 said:


> Yea, the one that pipped last night on the side I'm not sure about, I started to take a tiny bit of shell away for it but I saw that blood was showing so I stopped. I do have not that hatched that keeps flopping over on its back, it just came out a few minutes ago, do you know what causes that?



No I don't,hope it will settle down soon.  May just need a little time after hatching.  


newchickmama91 said:


> Yeah I have two other runner ducklings in the room their in I think hearing them is egging the others to hatch! I'm hoping it'll start zipping tomorrow as it's been internally pipped for 2 days but you know what ducks are like they tend to take their time



Oh yes they love to keep us on the edge of our seats for sure.  Come on lil Runners!!


----------



## newchickmama91

How long do I wait if it makes no progress? Just so I know incase it needs help


----------



## Miss Lydia

@newchickmama91 

Oh gosh I usually go with my gut. You made the air hole?I think if it had internally pipped fro 2 days I'd be making an air hole.  This will give you info on making a safe air hole if you haven't ever done one.

http://209.222.104.187/threads/goose-incubation-hatching-guide-completed.491013/


----------



## newchickmama91

Miss Lydia said:


> @newchickmama91
> 
> Oh gosh I usually go with my gut. You made the air hole?I think if it had internally pipped fro 2 days I'd be making an air hole.  This will give you info on making a safe air hole if you haven't ever done one.
> 
> http://209.222.104.187/threads/goose-incubation-hatching-guide-completed.491013/


I've made the safe hole I done that this morning. It peeped to say thankyou  I meant if it doesn't make progress from that do I wait another two days?


----------



## Miss Lydia

I may not be the one to guide you since it took 3 days for me to help the only duckling I have ever helped.  I started on Friday and got her to where she could finish on Sunday she was hatched Monday morning when I went out  to check she was under a duck the whole time.. 
Is it working on the shell now?
I'd see how much progress it's making today and keep track of those peeps strong, weak.If it's working on the shell it's always best to let them hatch by themselves if at all possible.


----------



## newchickmama91

Miss Lydia said:


> I may not be the one to guide you since it took 3 days for me to help the only duckling I have ever helped.  I started on Friday and got her to where she could finish on Sunday she was hatched Monday morning when I went out  to check she was under a duck the whole time..
> Is it working on the shell now?
> I'd see how much progress it's making today and keep track of those peeps strong, weak.If it's working on the shell it's always best to let them hatch by themselves if at all possible.


No it's still absorbing from what I can see. Once it starts on the shell I'll feel less worried but what do I do if it doesn't work on the shell? Never done this before sorry all the ducks I've incubated seem to die before now


----------



## Miss Lydia

What you need to do is go on BYC it's working now and start a conversation with Ravyn Fallen or WVduckchick both of them are experienced with hatching. I would die if I steered you wrong.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

newchickmama91 said:


> How long do I wait if it makes no progress? Just so I know incase it needs help





newchickmama91 said:


> I've made the safe hole I done that this morning. It peeped to say thankyou  I meant if it doesn't make progress from that do I wait another two days?





newchickmama91 said:


> No it's still absorbing from what I can see. Once it starts on the shell I'll feel less worried but what do I do if it doesn't work on the shell? Never done this before sorry all the ducks I've incubated seem to die before now



generally speaking everything with ducks is dragged out , lol
internal pip to external is about 24 hours 
external pip to zip can be 24-40 hours

what kind of duck??
is it yawning?


----------



## Miss Lydia

Miss Lydia said:


> What you need to do is go on BYC it's working now and start a conversation with Ravyn Fallen or WVduckchick both of them are experienced with hatching. I would die if I steered you wrong.


 


DwayneNLiz said:


> generally speaking everything with ducks is dragged out , lol
> internal pip to external is about 24 hours
> external pip to zip can be 24-40 hours
> 
> what kind of duck??
> is it yawning?




Bless you!!Runners I believe


----------



## newchickmama91

DwayneNLiz said:


> generally speaking everything with ducks is dragged out , lol
> internal pip to external is about 24 hours
> external pip to zip can be 24-40 hours
> 
> what kind of duck??
> is it yawning?


That's what I thought lol. Don't want to leave it to long though! Well it internally pipped two days ago so I made a safety hole this morning and it seems pretty active. Yes it's yawning so it hasn't finished yet do you think it'll be able to get out alone or would I need to assist abit?


----------



## newchickmama91

It will be 2 days tomorrow for the others so if there's no progress I'll make a safety hole for them too. These are shipped so I'm expecting problems!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

newchickmama91 said:


> It will be 2 days tomorrow for the others so if there's no progress I'll make a safety hole for them too. These are shipped so I'm expecting problems!



Most of my eggs are shipped. Wonky air cells, but not always a big issue.

Talk to the duck folks. I do intervene. But, I'd be cautious on advancing the process (especially when others say it takes this long ). 

Mine are chicks, but normally, I wouldn't expect them to take this long (but never hatched these eggs ).  At exactly Day 20, I found internal pips in all these eggs, except a couple that were pushing on the air cell. Still, it was 12 hours before the very first external pip. It was another 12 before the first hatch, and another 5 external pips. I came home to 7 chicks in the bator today and 2 struggling to get out of their shells. One had yellow membrane and the other was mid-push and dried there (looked like a drop in humidity, but hygrometer looked fine). Anyway, I slowly addressed each chick. It is now day 22 and the last egg just pipped. Follow the experienced duck hatchers...

It's not worth it to see one come out with a yolk sac.


----------



## newchickmama91

AngieNPeeps said:


> Most of my eggs are shipped. Wonky air cells, but not always a big issue.
> 
> Talk to the duck folks. I do intervene. But, I'd be cautious on advancing the process (especially when others say it takes this long ).
> 
> Mine are chicks, but normally, I wouldn't expect them to take this long (but never hatched these eggs ).  At exactly Day 20, I found internal pips in all these eggs, except a couple that were pushing on the air cell. Still, it was 12 hours before the very first external pip. It was another 12 before the first hatch, and another 5 external pips. I came home to 7 chicks in the bator today and 2 struggling to get out of their shells. One had yellow membrane and the other was mid-push and dried there (looked like a drop in humidity, but hygrometer looked fine). Anyway, I slowly addressed each chick. It is now day 22 and the last egg just pipped. Follow the experienced duck hatchers...
> 
> It's not worth it to see one come out with a yolk sac.


Ducks seem to take the car ride worse or in my experience they have. I won't be interfering to much unless it does need help that's why I waited 48 hours after the first internal pip to make a pin sized safety hole. Now I'll wait longer to see if there's any progress if not I'll open the hole a little bigger to see the veins situation.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

newchickmama91 said:


> That's what I thought lol. Don't want to leave it to long though! Well it internally pipped two days ago so I made a safety hole this morning and it seems pretty active. Yes it's yawning so it hasn't finished yet do you think it'll be able to get out alone or would I need to assist abit?





newchickmama91 said:


> Ducks seem to take the car ride worse or in my experience they have. I won't be interfering to much unless it does need help that's why I waited 48 hours after the first internal pip to make a pin sized safety hole. Now I'll wait longer to see if there's any progress if not I'll open the hole a little bigger to see the veins situation.



update??


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Did we lose her to BYC?


----------



## Kiki

https://www.backyardchickens.com/threads/hands-on-hatching-and-help.1081034/page-1022#post-18471641


----------



## newchickmama91

Sorry been a hectic 48 hours!! My cat was giving birth the same time the ducks were hatching so I was up and down all day yesterday. 2 out this morning currently resting, 3 more have the last bit of yolk to absorb so should be out later. No pips from the other 5 eggs. Oh and I lost one the yolk was absorbed it just died


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sometimes they just do.  So sorry.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

AngieNPeeps said:


> Did we lose her to BYC?


 lol, i think so



newchickmama91 said:


> Sorry been a hectic 48 hours!! My cat was giving birth the same time the ducks were hatching so I was up and down all day yesterday. 2 out this morning currently resting, 3 more have the last bit of yolk to absorb so should be out later. No pips from the other 5 eggs. Oh and I lost one the yolk was absorbed it just died


  so sorry


----------

